# Whizz Big Dipper roller sleeves.



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

*New Whizz Big Dipper roller sleeves. review*

We have been using Whizz Big Dipper roller sleeves for a bunch of years now (switched to them from lambs wool when most paints went from latex to acrylic). Just picked up a bunch of new 1/2" ones and the are redesigned! They have a better plastic core and the 'spiral' is now black and yellow. They hold even more paint and lay out the same as the older ones. LOVE them. Just passing along. :thumbup: Still waiting to receive the corona sleeve to review it.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

A buddy of mine gave me one saying it was the best roller ever.. I ended up using it to roll glue for my rubber roof instead. Laid out nice though.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, you would have loved it if you gave it a try with paint. Especially waterbornes/ acrylics.


----------

